# Any help please - two young'uns found - East Yorks UK



## rubie*red (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi! Help!!! Bit of a long story, but to cut it short - I need some help over a couple of young pigeons (I think they are pigeons, but possibly could be doves as we have both in the garden). I had some workman in the garden, trimming back trees and they must have dislodged a couple of young pigeons from their nests (didn’t realise it was two until later). I didn’t think they would be still raising young this time of year! I’m not sure of their ages (about 20+ days?) they’re not really young, but still have a fair bit of fluff and can’t fly. Found one of them this morning hopping about, looking pathetic under the tree. After waiting a while to see what was what and how it was coping I decided to ‘rescue’ it. I set up a cage in the summer house, popped in a box, straw, towel and hot water bottle under – nabbed it and stuck in. Then, a bit later my mum spotted another one under the tree – and another adult feeding it! I put the first back out with its sibling hoping that its mum/dad would take over care again. My questions are – how old are they usually when they leave the nest? – could this normal behaviour anyway? They seem to be being looked after, but this evening when dusk fell they were just on the ground alone looking very vulnerable (and it’s been very cold here on a night). I don’t know if I’ve done the right thing, but I’ve scooped up one of them again and popped it back in the cage (the other one is tucked right under some low branches and I just can’t reach it). At the moment I plan to let it back out again in the morning – but is this the right thing to do? Should I grab them both and bring them in – or is it better to let them be? Hmm! Help!

Amanda.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Amanda,

Take them in until morning, then put them back for the parents (hopefully) to feed them.

The age at which they would leave the nest depends on whether they are doves or pigeons. Have they got feathers? If so, gently stretch out the wing and describe it.

How long are their tails?

Any chance of a photo?

Click on my user name and have a look at my wood pigeon and collared dove albums ..there are baby photos of both that might help in the identification.

Cynthia


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

cant be doves at that time of the year


----------



## rubie*red (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi again, many thanks for the quick response.

Cynthia, here are a few snaps – he/she wasn’t happy! I had to take them ‘interrogation’ style by shining a torch at the poor little soul as there isn’t light out in the summer house! 




























I’m nearly sure it is a pigeon, I didn’t see, but mum says it was definitely an adult pigeon with them. As you can see they are well feathered – though the other one (which is still outside as I can’t reach the darn thing!) is a little more fluffy than this. 

I shall just have to hope the outside one is okay for now, put this one out again in the morning and see what happens. It’s a bit of a pain as the trees they were nesting in are round the side of the house, out of clear view from the window and it means disturbing them each time I go check.

Off topic a bit – I thought I’d post this lovely photo of a pair of doves we had nesting in honeysuckle a couple of years ago next to our back door.










Thanks - Amanda.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Amanda,

He is a wood pigeon. Isn't he a cutie? He should be able to fly very soon , as far as I remember the ones that I rescued in summer were able to fly up to perches, and to feed themselves, when they were younger than that one. But yours will need their parents so hopefully they will be reunited tomorrow.

Corvid, the breeding season for collared doves in March to October...I think that both collared doves and wood pigeons have just about had their last broods for this season.

I love the dove photos.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Amanda,

Just to say well done for looking out for the little Woodies. I hope it can be reunited with it's parent and sibling tomorrow. With you keeping an eye on them for a short while hopefully they will make it.

I love that picture of the doves.

Janet


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry guys did not realized we taking about collared doves in UK.

Nell


----------



## rubie*red (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi again folks, 

Well, both are still with us. The two of them are now together again under the tree. I haven’t seen any adult come to them yet, though there are quite a few beady eyes watching from the big chestnut tree opposite that could be the parents. I shall try keeping an eye on them and see what happens.

Another question – If they don’t get re-claimed and I take them in again, what kind of thing should I be feeding them? They don’t seem to have any interest in feeding themselves yet – should it be solids at their age, or liquid? I don’t want to force food down their beaks and choke them! I do have three silkie hens, so have layers pellets, corn, seed, grain etc. I don’t have any experience dealing with babies though!

Thanks again – Amanda.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Amanda,

The parents should feed them, they are old enough for them to recognise them under the nest.

Wood pigeons eat seeds and greens, the corn, seed, grain etc should do nively. But if you take them in you will have to popthe food in their mouths so that they recognise it as food.

This is from a post by Maria (taralotti) talking about her rescued wood pigeon March's diest:



> Marchy adores his greens and I am impressed by the wisdom nature has bestowed on these creatures. Watercress, spinach, mung been sprout leaves, curly kale are of the highest nutritional value and contain vital enzymes important for every single biochemical reaction in our cells!


Can you scatter some seeds around them on the ground to tempt the parents and other birds down to eat? That will give them the right idea!

BTW, don't feel bad about not guessing that the tree was occupeid. I think that at this time of year we all think it is safe to do some tree and hedge trimming. A friend of mine was just about to make a start on his a couple of weeks ago when he happened to look out of the window and saw there was an occupied woodie nest high up in the trees. It is not the best time of year for juveniles.

Cynthia


----------

